# Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden



## Cat135 (9. Juli 2012)

Hey,

mir sind am WE mehrfach meine Vorfächer bei Hängern abgerauscht. Entweder, ich habe sie an den Steinen zerschnitten oder aber, was ich eher denke, die Knoten hielten nicht. Hatte sie schon doppelt gelegt und gut angefeuchtet aber irgendwie ...|kopfkrat
Habt ihr mir mal einen Tipp, wie ich einen Wirbel gescheit an der Geflochtenen festbekomme?
Was ist mit Knotenlosverbindern? Ich traue denen nicht - gibt es Erfahrungen? 

Danke


----------



## FranzJosef (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/
Dann den "Trilene-Knoten verbesserter" raussuchen. 
Knotenlosverbinder sollen wohl das Optimum sein, ich persoenliche knote.
Fuer Monofile der einfachste & haltbarste = Palomarknoten.


----------



## nowortg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

Hallo, habe bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit no knots gemacht. Benutze sie schon seit einigen Jahren. Sowohl audf der Ostsee, als auch in Norwegen und am Gelben Riff. solltest aber auf die Qualität achten.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Cicero (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

Ich persönlich nehme sehr gerne:

Mono: verbesserter Clinch / Palomar
Geflecht: verbesserter Clinch / Weltaustellungsknoten

Die halten bombenfest und sind einfach und schnell zu binden.


----------



## zanderzone (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

Brauchst du unbedingt nen Wirbel? Ich knote Vorfach direkt ans Geflecht mit dem Albrightknoten. Hält bombensicher und du ziehst dir den Wirbel nicht durch die Ringe, walls du zu weit aufdrehst!!

http://www.blinker.de/praxis/knotenkunde/detail.php?objectID=7111&class=70&thema=4592


----------



## villemflusser (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*



Cat135 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Knotenlosverbindern? Ich traue denen nicht - gibt es Erfahrungen?



Die Erfahrung ist eindeutig: Sie halten. Ich benutze beim Gummifischen Knotenlosverbinder und hänge oft einen leicht schwächeren Karabiner-Wirbel dahinter, um die Gummifische schnell wechseln zu können. 
Ca. 10kg Tragkraft bei der Schnur und 8kg Tragkraft beim Karabinerwirbel --> bei Hänger biegt sich entweder der Haken des Gummifisches oder der Karabinerwirbel auf. Schnur und Knotenlosverbinder halten.


----------



## Cat135 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

Hey,

danke für die raschen Tipps. Ob ich einen Wirbel brauche, weiß ich in dem Fall nicht mal sicher. Ich habe unten am Vorfach einen Clip, also diese Einhänger für GuFis ohne Wirbel. Da sich der GuFi nicht dreht müsste es eigentlich auch ohne gehen, denke ich... Ist halt so eine Gewohnheit =)


----------



## Katteker (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

Nutze dafür nur noch Knotenlosverbinder, super Erfindung. Geht schnell, man kann fast nicht falsch machen und die Verbindung hällt.


----------



## antonio (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Brauchst du unbedingt nen Wirbel? Ich knote Vorfach direkt ans Geflecht mit dem Albrightknoten. Hält bombensicher und du ziehst dir den Wirbel nicht durch die Ringe, walls du zu weit aufdrehst!!
> 
> http://www.blinker.de/praxis/knotenkunde/detail.php?objectID=7111&class=70&thema=4592



das ist richtig.
hat aber den nachteil, daß ein schneller vorfachwechsel nicht gegeben ist.

also keine angst vor den noknotes die halten und die tragkraft der schnur wird nicht wie bei nem knoten geschwächt.

antonio


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

Bei kleinen Wobblern/Gummis lasse ich den Wirbel auch weg.
Da zählt ja bekanntlich jedes Gramm 
Verbunden wird dann mit dem Jochen-Knoten. Damit verbinde ich auch meine Schlagschnur mit der geflochtenen beim Feedern.
Da ich zwischendurch auch mal gerne einen Spinner versenke kommt aber meist ein Wirbel mit No-Knot zum Einsatz.


----------



## Cat135 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur richtig knoten/verbinden*

Habe mir heute die Verbinder inkl. Anleitung geholt. Werde sie morgen mal testen. Ich danke Euch für die vielen Tipps!


----------

